# Skin Tight FurSuits? Help Please!



## Talice (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello all! I've been looking around and researching fursuits for sometime now. I really want a full suit, but at the same time, I still want to look and feel feminine, and be able to wear costumes and outfits while I suit, instead of having something supper baggy on me. I've read a couple different forums (Most really really old, which is why I'm posting a new one) and I read that one could just make a duct tape dummy, and just sew it as form fitting at one would like. Problem is, I have no experience with sewing, so I wouldn't even knew where to start with that one. I did find something rather interesting tho that I could maybe do, but I still feel like I would still at least need a sewing machine or something. I found a forum about a Morphsuit Fursuit. In the forum I read, someone suggested that personally to get this idea to work, they would undo the seams, lay it out on the fur, and trace it. But again, with my lack of sewing knownledge, I feel like even this would give me a hard time. So would I'd like to ask is, is this possible with my lack of knowledge? And if anyone knows of a Maker that either knows how to do this, OR would be willing to try it. Untimely I'm just looking for a more form-fitting suit, so it anyone knows of a Maker that does, that would be even more appreciated. 
This is kinda what I'm looking for.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 9, 2013)

that looks difficult, good luck?


----------



## Talice (Sep 9, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> that looks difficult, good luck?



Lol. Thanks. But like I said, just mostly looking for something nothing as baggy as what I usually see. x3 If I can find that I'd be happy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2013)

Here are two rather slim examples of fursuits and their makers. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/colson
example: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2603717/

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blitz-the-tiger 
example: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6507580/


----------



## Mipsy (Sep 9, 2013)

You'll need 4 way stretch fur to make it that skin tight I think. Then it behaves like lycra (so I've heard)

You can get the stuff from NFT but it's super expensive (notice the prices are per square foot, not yard or metre)

http://www.nftech.com/products.html

That suit is gorgeous and as a suit maker I admire these so much for the craftsmanship.

If you were willing to pay extra for the 4 way stretch fur I could be convinced to make one  if so, email charna@furrytailor.co.uk for the fastest response. Examples on my FA and slots are open. Otherwise good luck with finding out more!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 9, 2013)

Make the head smaller and more fitting.
You don't want to be a bobble head.


----------



## TentacleLoveGoddess (Sep 10, 2013)

The problem with the undoing the Morphsuit is that the morphsuit is constructed from a stretch fabric, whereas fur (unlike the above mentioned NFT) will not stretch.  So sorry to say, but it won't work.  The morphsuit is form fitting because the fabric is designed to shrink and conform to your body.  If you just traced the pattern from one to the other, you would end up with a much-too-small fur suit that wouldn't be able to stretch to fit you.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 10, 2013)

Have you tried contacting the maker of that lioness suit, or similar suits? Maybe they can help you.
As for your skill (or lack thereof... Don't worry, we all start somewhere), I'd say you should practice ad learn first before tackling something like this. Learn how patterns work and why they are the way they are. You'll probably need to learn a lot about darts and shaping as well to get that form-fitted look. And of course you should actually practice sewing a few things to "get a feel" for it.

I've heard a sewing machine isn't required for making a suit, but I'd say it is highly recommended. It takes me about three days or so to make a 9" stuffed animal... Now imagine making _an_ _entire costume_. If you have time on your hands, you could try it by hand, but your stitches would need to be very consistent, I would think.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2013)

I hear that some makers use fleece instead of fur for some applications, and this might be one of them.


----------



## Talice (Sep 10, 2013)

TentacleLoveGoddess said:


> The problem with the undoing the Morphsuit is that the morphsuit is constructed from a stretch fabric, whereas fur (unlike the above mentioned NFT) will not stretch.  So sorry to say, but it won't work.  The morphsuit is form fitting because the fabric is designed to shrink and conform to your body.  If you just traced the pattern from one to the other, you would end up with a much-too-small fur suit that wouldn't be able to stretch to fit you.



Oh yea. I knew I wouldn't be able to use normal faux fur for this. I did read somewhere that it wouldn't stretch to be that form fitting. And thanks for explaining that. I didn't know anything about morphsuits, so it seemed like a good idea. Lol. x3


----------



## Talice (Sep 10, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Have you tried contacting the maker of that lioness suit, or similar suits? Maybe they can help you.
> As for your skill (or lack thereof... Don't worry, we all start somewhere), I'd say you should practice ad learn first before tackling something like this. Learn how patterns work and why they are the way they are. You'll probably need to learn a lot about darts and shaping as well to get that form-fitted look. And of course you should actually practice sewing a few things to "get a feel" for it.
> 
> I've heard a sewing machine isn't required for making a suit, but I'd say it is highly recommended. It takes me about three days or so to make a 9" stuffed animal... Now imagine making _an_ _entire costume_. If you have time on your hands, you could try it by hand, but your stitches would need to be very consistent, I would think.



I'd love to contact them if I could, but I would have no idea where to stay looking. I'm not really good at tracking down people like that. Haha. Which is why I said if anyone knew of other makers that knew about this, or would be willing to try. Ideally I'd love to find the maker of that suit. But at this point, after reading a few of these responses, I'm actually thinking of trying to find a maker that would be willing to try to use the NFT fabric mentioned above.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/basillion

This is the person who made the suit you had in your OP. They appear to live in Ukraine.


I found out who the maker was by searching for the name of the fursona in your link, on the art site. I found the profile of the suit's owner, which stated that basillion made the costume.


----------



## Talice (Sep 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/basillion
> 
> This is the person who made the suit you had in your OP. They appear to live in Ukraine.
> 
> ...



OMG! I simply love you! Thank you so so very much for finding them for me. This honestly has made my day. x3 Thank you sosososososososo very much. :3


----------



## Pixeldoll (Sep 16, 2013)

That's been interesting me aswell, how to make a form fitting feminine fursuit, that is. The stretchy fur just seems like the way to go, or else simply use very short fur and make your suit very tight. But I wouldn't trust hand stitching for a tight costume, I've done that far too many times and learned you don't wanna put any stress on hand-sewn objects lol.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 16, 2013)

Pixeldoll said:


> That's been interesting me aswell, how to make a form fitting feminine fursuit, that is. The stretchy fur just seems like the way to go, or else simply use very short fur and make your suit very tight. But I wouldn't trust hand stitching for a tight costume, I've done that far too many times and learned you don't wanna put any stress on hand-sewn objects lol.



Actually, many professional makers trust only hand-stitching in heavy wear areas, since faux fur is terribly finicky when it comes to being run through a machine. I personally use only a blanket stitch, by hand, when working with faux fur, the only exception being baseball stitching a tail shut. 

And regular fur can be made to stretch, but it's a TON of work. The best application for this method involves making only the joints of a suit to be baggy, with the rest being very form-fitted, then elasticizing them after sewing.


----------



## Hutch (Sep 17, 2013)

Pixeldoll said:


> That's been interesting me aswell, how to make a form fitting feminine fursuit, that is. The stretchy fur just seems like the way to go, or else simply use very short fur and make your suit very tight. But I wouldn't trust hand stitching for a tight costume, I've done that far too many times and learned you don't wanna put any stress on hand-sewn objects lol.



I would disagree.  If you were to make it out of short fur and make it really tight, you won't be able to move at all in your suit.  It would be like wearing a pair of really tight jeans.  Also If sewn correctly hand stitching has the potential of being even stronger then machine.  Just depends on what kind of stitching you use, I would also use the blanket stitch, just like Littlerock.  I sew all my heads, feet, and paws by hand.  You can put stress on the just fine.  I would also use it on the body suits if it didn't take so long lol.  

If you don't mind putting in ALOT of time, I would say to go ahead and use the elastic thread and make your own stretch fur...I do mean ALOT of time.  Or just save up and buckle down and buy the stretch fur.  However since you say you don't have sewing knowledge you wouldn't want to spend all the money and all the time for something that you may not even be able to wear in the end, so it may be better for you just to save up and commission someone, it will cost a lot less in heart ache and your patience.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 22, 2013)

Perhaps the only form-fitted female fursuiter I would recommend studying is Winifox on YouTube. She makes her own suits and they fit her like a glove. It looks like she uses short-pile fur, or possibly fleece. Many/most of her characters are clothed too. Wini/Wincey specializes in bear and fox suits, but also created a squirrel lady recently.


----------



## LunaRainheart (Sep 26, 2013)

belo4ka's fursuit Sofia is good exemple of this she is actulaly able to where real clothes and not have to change the size with it to much 
(suit)
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4525615/
(example of movement and clothing)
http://youtu.be/6Bn6T6artfk
http://youtu.be/h8B1LvxMId8
http://youtu.be/2e4GyvpzYWo


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 27, 2013)

I'll throw this out there-

That NFT stretch fur is ungodly  expensive but if you want crazy stretch, that stuff has stretch. The  downside is the fact that it's pretty sparse, since I've had some to  examine at a Con construction board. You wouldn't want to wear anything  odd-colored under short pile because it might show through.

If you want snug/form fitting, you *will* *need*  a carefully made Duct Tape Dummy to make the patterns from. In fact, if  the suit will have different colors or patterns on it, you just as well  draw them right on the DTD while you're wearing it. If gloves/socks are  going to be part of the suit, do them at the same time. When you make  the DTD, do not do the knees/elbows/rump until last. do the  aforementioned parts with the knees bent, elbows bent and rump while  bent over. That gives you the extra slack that will be taken back up by  fitting and that elastic thread trick. You may also want to elasticize  the small of the back and tops of the shoulders, too. In other words, if  it's baggy, add some elastic thread.

That stretch fur tutorial up a few posts is invaluable.

A  fursuiter that went by the name Alopex, did a write-up on using a  serger to make a ladder stitch. I'm not sure if that tutorial is still  on the net but in a nutshell, you loosen one thread up almost completely  and after the stitching is done, you pull the fur seam out flat, like a  butt join. A little brushing and fur picking later, the seam is  invisible. This also creates a very strong seam that will go completely  unnoticed.

I could see using the serger method plus elastic thread to create a "Very" form fitting suit. Of course, whatever you would wear under it had be very form fitting, too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dawgz (Oct 20, 2013)

LunaRainheart said:


> belo4ka's fursuit Sofia is good exemple of this she is actulaly able to where real clothes and not have to change the size with it to much
> (suit)
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4525615/
> (example of movement and clothing)
> ...




Yeah, I know the post is a bit older, but I had to comment on the links.  All I can say is WOW!  She's good, and that's one hell of a suit.


----------

